# New Parks Boys School, Leicester - April 2013



## Goldie87 (Jun 22, 2013)

New Parks Boys school was built sometime around the early 1950's, to serve the newly built New Parks Estate and surrounding area. It was joined to the girls school, which was a mirror image of the boys school buildings. The boys and girls schools merged in 1981 to become New Parks Secondary School, which was later renamed New Parks Community College. In 1999 Leicester City Council closed a load of schools in the city, they also merged my school and another with New Parks. We were moved from our fairly decent old school to the dingy buildings of New Parks, which although they had been refurbished were still pretty horrible. A year or two before I left the old boys buildings ended up being abandoned and boarded off from the former girls school which remained in use. This year the buildings have finally started to be demolished, unfortunately they had already been mostly stripped out by the time we got there. Bit of a shame as it had been boarded up with the contents left exactly as I remember it, did manage to find a massive stash of 1950's/60's/70's paperwork though! 




Main Staircase by Goldie87, on Flickr




Yr 9 Form  by Goldie87, on Flickr




Photo by Goldie87, on Flickr




Maths Corridor by Goldie87, on Flickr




Science Room by Goldie87, on Flickr




Register by Goldie87, on Flickr




Library by Goldie87, on Flickr




Round by Goldie87, on Flickr




Hall by Goldie87, on Flickr




Side Stairs by Goldie87, on Flickr




Stripping Out by Goldie87, on Flickr




Music Room by Goldie87, on Flickr




Cones by Goldie87, on Flickr




Evening Insitute by Goldie87, on Flickr




Hooks by Goldie87, on Flickr




Gym by Goldie87, on Flickr




Report  by Goldie87, on Flickr




skylight by Goldie87, on Flickr


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 22, 2013)

Looks a good place. Not enough old schools imo.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 22, 2013)

Very interesting site looks like there is still lots to see.


----------



## Goldie87 (Jun 23, 2013)

Cheers, just pretty gutted I hadn't bothered checking the place out sooner cos I know it would have been much more intact a few weeks earlier!


----------



## mrtoby (Jun 23, 2013)

First picture is a belter


----------



## KevOvo (Jun 23, 2013)

Great pics mate. Might pop over and see if anything is left of it!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 23, 2013)

Great report!
Wondered what it looked liked inside, played squash over the road.
Thanks!


----------

